

King Williams college quiz 2014 - spitfire
http://www.kwc.im/#panel1
Apparently you can&#x27;t edit a url if you accidentally post a bad one.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kwc.im&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;gkp-questions-2014-15.pdf
======
spitfire
Apparently you can't edit a url if you accidentally post a bad one.

[http://www.kwc.im/uploads/gkp-
questions-2014-15.pdf](http://www.kwc.im/uploads/gkp-questions-2014-15.pdf)

I do this with my friends each year. The rules for us are simple. No internet,
you can use any books you have access to and people you know.

------
gus_massa
You can delete the post and submit the correct one. If there is no current
discussion and you don't abuse this to spam, the moderators will not be
unhappy.

------
macmac
Don't attempt this quiz unless you want to feel utterly ignorant.

